
UK newsagents to sell ‘porn passes’ to visit X-rated websites - mino
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/porn-passes-newsagents-shops-online-pornography-website-id-uk-government-a8349281.html
======
Freak_NL
Twenty years ago this would have been the premise for a Fry and Laurie sketch.

Hugh Laurie wearing a mac and looking embarrassed, enters a newsagent where
Stephen Fry is manning the register. Several customers browse. Laurie quietly
mumbles that he would like a _porn pass_ , upon which Fry loudly starts
enumerating the various categories available (“The new porn categories only
just arrived this morning. Now — no no, let me guess! I'm a good judge of
character — I think you are looking for an ebony-pass. Am I right?”), to the
embarrassment of Laurie who looks around at the other customers anxiously.

Hilarity ensues as Fry continues listing ever more embarrassing categories of
porn for which a pass presumably exists, and Laurie's character loudly gets
his name read back to him as Fry reads the details on his driver's licence for
confirmation.

Something like that would never happen in real life of course.

Strange and worrying that this managed to get turned into legislation in a
country like the UK.

